# I DONT COME IN HERE MUCH BUT I WANNA KNOW



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

I WOULD LIKE TO PUT SOMEONE UP FOR POSSITION ON THE TEAM

FOR YOU BUGGS AND REPTILIAN LOVAS.

IM MAKE A POLL BUT DONT HAVE NAMES, SO WHEN THERES

A FEW NAMES HERE I MAKE ONE

THEN WELLL MOVIT ON UP TO THE ECPERCTS


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Its kinda hard just to name a few, most of us just give our knowledge of animals 
that we are keeping or have kept. There really isnt any "know all" person here


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i nominate hunter. aka huntx7


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

im nominating bawb2u, he's insane with reptiles, has kept a TON of them, including impressive venomous specimens. he's displayed all the qualities of a good moderator, and he really knows his sh*t. he helped me out immensely when i was getting a snake as well.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

psychofish said:


> Its kinda hard just to name a few, most of us just give our knowledge of animals
> that we are keeping or have kept. There really isnt any "know all" person here












Anyways, good luck all


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

smokinbubbles-(J-rod) also knows alot about Reptiles and a few more ppl on here.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Some of the people I see helping out around here a bunch are
(in no specific order just listing as I think of them)

pamonster
smokinbubbles
bawb2u
Mettle 
huntx7
dracofish

I guess I could throw myself in there too, I help out quite a bit when people 
ask questions about animals Ive had or have.

Sorry if I forgot anyone


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

psychofish
huntx7
Tank


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

wat about dracofish, she knows alot about snakes, and smokin bubbles is starting a breeding business or sumething i think, and ive read alot of huntx's stuff hes pretty good


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm going to toss my support behind Dracofish. Wealth of knowledge about a lot of different herps!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

As far as knowledge goes, Carnivoro would have to get my vote. I don't know if he's active enough to get the position, but man does that guy know his sh*t.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> As far as knowledge goes, Carnivoro would have to get my vote. I don't know if he's active enough to get the position, but man does that guy know his sh*t.


Thats one of the names I couldent think of..

He is the man


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Why not...somebody to snakes...somebody else to lizards...etc...

I forgot Dracofish...that would be a great choise...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

dracofish


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Im not sure if Draco could get the position since 
she has her other sites that she runs..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you guys might have to wait alittle bit on this

i was alittle buzzed and may have jumped the gun

a bit to quick on this. just keep doin what your doin,

thanks guys


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I know he hasnt been seen for a very long time, but i think crockeeper deserves a mention

**edit, just realised the purpose of this thread, suppose there wouldnt be much point nominating CK at the moment, but if he ever comes back.....**


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow Burf, I thought you were already part of the non p team. 
Thats why I didnt bring your name up too.

Well in the future when this whole thing gets going

I nominate burf too


----------

